# Blutige Schrift



## Wolfsbein (23. Oktober 2002)

Hallo
ich möchte eine blutige Schrift erstellen bei der rote Streifen runterlaufen. Ihr kennt das alle von irgendwelchen Halloweenplakaten. Die Blutaction von Mythos habe ich schon, die ist aber nicht so ganz das was ich wollte. Wie würdet Ihr das am besten angehen? Die Suchfunktion spuckt übrigens nichts dazu aus .


----------



## Avariel (23. Oktober 2002)

Hm...hilft dir vielleicht der Thread weiter?

>>Link, der mit Suchfunktion (wieder-)gefunden wurde<<


----------



## Wolfsbein (23. Oktober 2002)

Danke. Die Idee mit Windeffekt hatte ich auch schon. Das sieht nur nicht so gut aus. Gleich eine spezielle Schrift herzunehmen ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## 3DMaxler (23. Oktober 2002)

http://wwwebmasters.net/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/wwwebmasters/tutorial/search.cgi?query=Blood


----------



## Wolfsbein (24. Oktober 2002)

Danke das ist nicht schlecht. Ich habe es aber doch ganz einfach mit einer Schrift gemacht, da es sowiso nur schwarz-weiß ist.


----------



## ephiance (24. Oktober 2002)

dripping blood kann doch nich so schwer mim pinsel zu malen sein.


----------

